# Gamble's The Whole Counsel of God



## Kaalvenist (Jun 11, 2006)

Dr. Prutow from RPTS preached at our church last Lord's Day. Afterwards, I was talking with him and asked him if he knew anything about Dr. Gamble's book _The Whole Counsel of God,_ since the first volume was supposed to be out at the end of last year, but P&amp;R's website is currently saying it is coming September of this year.

He said that P&amp;R has gone under new management, and the new management is rather critical of Dr. Gamble's work, because Dr. Gamble is rather critical of John Frame. He questioned whether the book is going to be published at all.



Does anybody have info relative to this situation? Is this in fact the case? (I'm assuming it to be accurate, since Denny Prutow and Rick Gamble are professors at the same seminary; but I would love to hear a different verdict.) I've been eagerly anticipating this book for a long while now, and would be thoroughly upset at P&amp;R if they refuse to publish it (to put it mildly).


----------



## ChristianTrader (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kaalvenist_
> Dr. Prutow from RPTS preached at our church last Lord's Day. Afterwards, I was talking with him and asked him if he knew anything about Dr. Gamble's book _The Whole Counsel of God,_ since the first volume was supposed to be out at the end of last year, but P&R's website is currently saying it is coming September of this year.
> 
> He said that P&R has gone under new management, and the new management is rather critical of Dr. Gamble's work, because Dr. Gamble is rather critical of John Frame. He questioned whether the book is going to be published at all.
> ...



That is downright horrible. I have been waiting for the work as well due to Gamble's work being billed, by Frame no less, as the most ambitious project within Reformed Orthodoxy since Bavinck's work and Gamble being a foremost Calvin scholar. I even have the book on preorder already. I hope it is not tabled.

CT


----------



## AdamM (Jun 12, 2006)

That is really awful news. If P&R won't go with it, hopefully some other publisher will pick it up. I heard Dr. Gamble a few years ago describe the project as an attempt to weave together BT insights & ST into a coherent whole (an undertaking that is long overdue.)

For what it's worth, it's interesting, that I know of at least one soon to be released book on the NPP that P&R backed out on after it had progressed way down the road. Perhaps it has nothing to do with the theology per se, but you hate to see people invest so much time and effort into a project only to get the rug pulled out from under them so late in the process, for whatever reason. 

[Edited on 6-12-2006 by AdamM]


----------



## ChristianTrader (Jun 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AdamM_
> That is really awful news. If P&R won't go with it, hopefully some other publisher will pick it up. I heard Dr. Gamble a few years ago describe the project as an attempt to weave together BT insights & ST into a coherent whole (an undertaking that is long overdue.)
> 
> For what it's worth, it's interesting, that I know of at least one soon to be released book on the NPP that P&R backed out on after it had progressed way down the road. Perhaps it has nothing to do with the theology per se, but you hate to see people invest so much time and effort into a project only to get the rug pulled out from under them so late in the process, for whatever reason.
> ...



Which book on NPP was that?


----------



## Kaalvenist (Jun 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AdamM_
> That is really awful news. If P&R won't go with it, hopefully some other publisher will pick it up. I heard Dr. Gamble a few years ago describe the project as an attempt to weave together BT insights & ST into a coherent whole (an undertaking that is long overdue.)
> 
> For what it's worth, it's interesting, that I know of at least one soon to be released book on the NPP that P&R backed out on after it had progressed way down the road. Perhaps it has nothing to do with the theology per se, but you hate to see people invest so much time and effort into a project only to get the rug pulled out from under them so late in the process, for whatever reason.
> ...


I asked Dr. Prutow about whether Crown and Covenant would be able to pick it up (Gamble's book). As I feared, he said that they wouldn't be able to handle a work like this. I find that unfortunate, too; I love my denomination, and wish we had a better publishing house, but it seems we've carved out a very small niche for ourselves that prevents us from attempting any more ambitious publishing projects.

And please don't say you're talking about Waters' book that's also listed at P&R as "Forthcoming." I'm anticipating that one as well.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 12, 2006)

What are the particulars of the Gamble book project that would make it too difficult for C&C? The marketing or just the creating of a professional layout suitable to such an academic text?


> _Originally posted by Kaalvenist_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by AdamM_
> ...


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kaalvenist_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by AdamM_
> ...



If it is Water's book, that would be news to me, and Guy as well ! When I last talked to Guy a couple of weeks ago, it was full steam ahead.


----------



## Kaalvenist (Jun 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Kaalvenist_
> ...


Glad to hear it. My pastor was one of the individuals who got to look at the manuscript aforehand (he was one of the first to write against Norman Shepherd after the publication of _The Call of Grace_). I am really looking forward to that one... it would look good next to my copy of _Justification and the New Perspectives on Paul._


----------



## Kaalvenist (Jun 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NaphtaliPress_
> What are the particulars of the Gamble book project that would make it too difficult for C&C? The marketing or just the creating of a professional layout suitable to such an academic text?


I was guessing the latter, but I didn't ask for particulars.


----------



## AdamM (Jun 12, 2006)

> Which book on NPP was that?



Sorry for the delay, but the book on the NPP that I was referring to is written by Dr. Cornel Venema and I believe now will be published by Banner of Truth. Perhaps Banner would be interested in Dr. Gamble's work too if P&R really does pass on it? 

Regarding the Waters' FV book, I think it is supposed to ship this week. I was going to check Amazon or CVBBS, but haven't had the time.


----------



## Kaalvenist (Jun 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AdamM_
> 
> 
> > Which book on NPP was that?
> ...


That's a shame, too. I heard Dr. Venema last year at the Justification conference in Denver, and had a good talk with him afterward. But glad BoT can take care of it. I'm sure that if Gamble's book is getting nixed by P&R, they'll think of something. It just doesn't speak very well of P&R, or their new management.


----------



## ChristianTrader (Jul 3, 2006)

It really looks like the book is dead now. It is not even on the list of forthcoming titles anymore. It is no longer even on the website.


----------



## ChristianTrader (Jul 29, 2006)

It might not be dead just yet. I have it on preorder at overstock.com and it says the estimated publishing date is now 3/2007


----------



## AdamM (Sep 20, 2006)

Friends, has anybody heard anything new about Dr. Gamble's book? 

For what it's worth, I see all mention of it is now gone from P&R's forthcoming titles page.


----------



## Mayflower (Dec 5, 2006)

I just saw that Audubon press is distributing Dr. Gamble's book The Whole Counsel of God: 
www.audubonpress.com/product.php?productid=170&cat=307&page=4

As what i understood, it still will be published by P&R.

And John Frame, Reformed Theological Seminary writes :Nothing comparable in scope has been done in the last hundred years, within the circles of Reformed orthodoxy.


----------

